# Building Plans for G Scale



## BrendaSchonig (Nov 18, 2018)

There must be plans (basic) somewhere that I can use to make my own building, but I have not found any. Suggestions Please?


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Google G scale building plans.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some plans are generic and use blocks that can be enlarged for any scale. For instance one block may be 6 inches in HO and 12 inches in O scale G scale would 24? 

In O scale 1/4 of an inch is equal to a scaled foot. A 6 foot figure would be an inch and a half. 

I am guessing G scale would be a half inch per scale foot A 40 scaled foot boxcar would be 20 inches


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

BrendaSchonig said:


> There must be plans (basic) somewhere that I can use to make my own building, but I have not found any. Suggestions Please?


Popular Science published some railroad building plans back in the 30s that were true scale. The idea was that you could rescale to your desired train size. I'll see what I still have and post them.

G scale at 1:24 is 1/2 inch equals a foot.

Don't know exactly what your looking for, but don't overlook cardboard boxes as the basis for building structures. All types of finishes can be applied including colored foam board, poster board, matte board or even thin plywood.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Popular Science structure plans from the 30s:

View attachment PS-CoalChute.pdf


View attachment PS-IceHouse.pdf


View attachment PS-SandHouse.pdf


View attachment PS-SignalTower.pdf


View attachment PS-Water Tower.pdf


As you can see these were mostly yard structures to support the trains of the day (primarily Steam). Knowing the scale to build to and having some basic ideas about the footprint of various structures should help.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

T-Man said:


> Some plans are generic and use blocks that can be enlarged for any scale. For instance one block may be 6 inches in HO and 12 inches in O scale G scale would 24?
> 
> In O scale 1/4 of an inch is equal to a scaled foot. A 6 foot figure would be an inch and a half.
> 
> I am guessing G scale would be a half inch per scale foot A 40 scaled foot boxcar would be 20 inches


It's not that simple. G scale refers to trains that run on Gauge 1 track, 45mm if I remember correctly. Unlike the other scales, various manufacturers used 1:20, 1:22, 1:24, 1:29 and 1:32 all of which run on this track. 1:24 is half inch equals 1 foot and 1:29 is 3x the size of HO. A 6" freight car in HO is 20" in 1:24 and 18" in 1:29.


----------



## BrendaSchonig (Nov 18, 2018)

Oh Yikes! That is so much figuring......back to the drawing board LOL


----------

